# I quit!!! I did it.



## Fernando Espinoza (Nov 18, 2015)

*I did this for 4 months and made $8,000 after taxes. I was lucky. 
With the new rates, it's not feasible at $1.00 a mile. *

*I notified UBER explaining my reasons. I don't expect an answer not do I really care to get one.

My experience was mostly positive but at the end of the day, it's not worth using your car equity. In fact, it's just plain stupid.

Until the masses of desperate drivers say enough is enough, UBER will do what they do. It's my opinion that they are feeling it now.

I feel free!!!!*


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

Fernando Espinoza said:


> *I did this for 4 months and made $8,000 after taxes. I was lucky.
> With the new rates, it's not feasible at $1.00 a mile. *
> 
> *I notified UBER explaining my reasons. I don't expect an answer not do I really care to get one.
> ...


Good For you Because this is what's coming from Uber soon.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

TheJudge said:


> Good For you Because this is what's coming from Uber soon.
> 
> View attachment 28980


Those are stupid requirements


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

It seems to be an area thing from what I read. Some people do horribly because they are not in an area that really needs or uses drivers. I have heard it go both ways. Making loads of cash to making next to nothing.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

TheJudge said:


> Good For you Because this is what's coming from Uber soon.
> 
> View attachment 28980


WOW.. Just wow. $10/hour.... This must be after expenses then?


----------



## UbeBer (Feb 17, 2016)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Those are stupid requirements


Hahaha. It is so funny. Put this video into new thread. So so funny. Hahaha.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chance Phillips said:


> It seems to be an area thing from what I read. Some people do horribly because they are not in an area that really needs or uses drivers. I have heard it go both ways. Making loads of cash to making next to nothing.


It's not the area, you make crappy money anywhere you drive for Uber


----------



## UberKW (Feb 3, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's not the area, you make crappy money anywhere you drive for Uber


Except for New York. It's pretty much the only city now where you can make a decent living doing Uber.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

This morning I email Uber asking them the deactivate me. It's starting to cost to much to drive now with the new fees.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

dpv said:


> This morning I email Uber asking them the deactivate me. It's starting to cost to much to drive now with the new fees.


You don't need to tell uber to deactivate you. Just don't turn your app on...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TheJudge said:


> Good For you Because this is what's coming from Uber soon.
> 
> View attachment 28980


This is truly insulting. What are these techbros doing to our country? They pocket all the money and watch the rest of us starve.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> This is truly insulting. What are these techbros doing to our country? They pocket all the money and watch the rest of us starve.


Because we let them 
& actually do the work for free


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't driven since October. Feels good. Great timing, my main job picked up about October 15th or so, and I will not return to Uber barring some serious desperation. The flooding of the market here in Orange County is horrible. I don't know what is worse, the hiring of drivers with bucket cars, or the passengers.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Year and half not driving! Uber has not deactivated me


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> WOW.. Just wow. $10/hour.... This must be after expenses then?


LOL nope. It is before Uber's cut and expenses so it is a guarantee if under minimum wage.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> This is truly insulting. What are these techbros doing to our country? They pocket all the money and watch the rest of us starve.


sort of like a pyramid scheme


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Year and half not driving! Uber has not deactivated me


Deactivation is the equivalent of being put out of your uber misery.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there any other reason to deactivate other than catharsis and the symbolic "%*^& you" to the corporate head?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

HansGr.Uber said:


> Is there any other reason to deactivate other than catharsis and the symbolic "%*^& you" to the corporate head?


 I think so. They can deactivate because they just feel like doing it.


----------



## Denver_uber_dude (Mar 22, 2016)

Fernando Espinoza said:


> *I did this for 4 months and made $8,000 after taxes. I was lucky.
> With the new rates, it's not feasible at $1.00 a mile. *
> 
> *I notified UBER explaining my reasons. I don't expect an answer not do I really care to get one.
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
It's as relieving as releasing the biggest poop out of the ass, because uber is just a piece of sh!t.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Fernando Espinoza said:


> *I did this for 4 months and made $8,000 after taxes. I was lucky.
> With the new rates, it's not feasible at $1.00 a mile. *
> 
> *I notified UBER explaining my reasons. I don't expect an answer not do I really care to get one.
> ...


Congrats. Did you ever get an answer?


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Chance Phillips said:


> It seems to be an area thing from what I read. Some people do horribly because they are not in an area that really needs or uses drivers. I have heard it go both ways. Making loads of cash to making next to nothing.


The larger question is: are these "loads of cash" worth destroying your car over? So you make $1,500 a week for a few months. Then you need new tires...and your starter goes out...and you need to steam clean the upholstery because somebody spilled their chicken curry in the back seat. And you're not paying social security, or having federal and state income taxes withheld, so you're going to get a tax bill at the end of the year. Those "loads of money" aren't real. Sure, those big deposits look nice going into your account, but how quickly is a large amount of that money going right into the gas tank?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Yay!!!!! You are 1 smart man!!!*


----------

